# Davis, Holiday guide new look Pelicans into future



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS — Did the Pelicans improve more than any other 2013 lottery team this offseason?
> 
> Pondering that question first requires the double-take that comes with the franchise’s new nickname, a Gulf Coast-centric moniker that drew some guffaws and raised eyebrows when the change from ‘Hornets’ was officially announced earlier this year.
> 
> ...


Monty on Jrue...



> “Jrue can play,” Williams said. “He’s a big guard, can play the point, can play some two. He’s got better vision than I thought. He’s got such a good pace and he defends on the ball. That, to me, is something I really value. I don’t know of anyone in the league that wouldn’t want to have a point guard like him.”


Anthony on Jrue...



> Davis, who just turned 20, sounded downright giddy when asked to discuss Holiday, replying “Who?” after hearing “Jrue” multiple times, clearly amusing himself with his Dr. Seuss-esque rhyming abilities.
> 
> “He’s one of the smoothest players I’ve seen,” Davis said. “Nothing bothers him, nothing worries him. He goes out there and does what he has to do to win. That’s excellent. … He’s an exceptional player. He can definitely come off the pick and roll pretty well. He can score the ball. A leader. He wants to come right in and get involved.”





> But even though Holiday has three years and an All-Star appearance on Davis, he said that the Pelicans will ultimately go as far as Davis’ rising star carries them.
> 
> “Anthony is the franchise guy,” Holiday said. “I just want to bring some heart. Not saying that there wasn’t heart there [in New Orleans before] but [I bring] heart, hard work, defense. Getting stops, getting out on the break. Trying to be a point guard, trying to be a leader.”


Coach K on Davis...



> “The very first thing [I noticed about the big men in camp] is how much Anthony Davis has developed,” Krzyzewski said. “One of the reasons he was on the Olympic team was because we look and see he’s a guy who is going to get a lot better and hopefully be on a number of teams. His defense in yesterday’s practice was outstanding.”


Jerry Colangelo on Davis...



> USA Basketball chairman Jerry Colangelo was also effusive in his praise of Davis.
> 
> “I’ve seen real improvement with the guy we had last year, Anthony Davis, because we’ve had more time to see him,” he said. “I think in the next couple of years, he has a chance to elevate himself even to another level, because he has one skill that sets him apart: he can block shots any place on the floor. He’s the one big I would say, really, ‘Wow.’”


And apparently the new jerseys will be unveiled August 1st.



> Initial jokes aside, Holiday eventually got in line with The Franchise.
> 
> “The color scheme is dope,” he said. “I’ve seen the jersey a little bit, the release is August 1. I’m excited.”


http://nba.si.com/2013/07/25/anthon...leans-pelicans-monty-williams-usa-basketball/


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why on earth would the pelicans not want to dumpster dive right back into this year's lottery?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Probably because Tom Benson is old and wants to see his team win games. Can't stay in the lottery forever. 

Also, how exactly does those protected/unprotected draft picks work?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Anthony Davis looked great in the USA Basketball Showcase. 22 points on 10-13 shooting with 7 rebounds. His shot and handle look so good in addition to the rebounding, shotblocking, and dunking we all know about.


----------

